# The elusive...



## btboone (Feb 22, 2006)

I just sold my first $1000 pen today.  Mokume inlayed Spectra.  I also had a call from a dealer interested in Spyra in a capped version.  Things are starting to get noticed.  I'll need to dial in the Athena and put it on my site next.  Busy ring days lately though.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulations Bruce. So when are you buying IAP members their drink?

Salut.
-Peter-[]


----------



## pmichris (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulations Bruce, your pens are an inspiration to the rest of us.  You give me motivation to strive to a higher level.  Would love to be able to say I could sell a pen for that, I know how happy I was selling my first $100 pen can't quite imagine $1000.


----------



## ashaw (Feb 22, 2006)

Bruce 
Congratulations.  Hopefully we will see you in a Full Page add in Pen World.
I know you have work hard on the Spectra and have put alot of money into the project.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 22, 2006)

Wonderful news. Your pens and rings are pretty amazing.[]


----------



## Dario (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Bruce!!!


----------



## btboone (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I was pretty pleased.  I just hope to have a few different models dialed in and available by the pen show in Atlanta.  I imagine that dealers will become my biggest customers.  I still have some homework to do to get them more professional looking in the presentation for sales.  I'm also working on an idea for a clip for a capped version of Spyra.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 22, 2006)

Way to go, Bruce! That is fantastic! I should have gone one before the price went throught the roof. []


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 22, 2006)

Thats great Bruce I wish I could get 1/4th that amount.


----------



## Darley (Feb 22, 2006)

Way to go Bruce, hope you sell more of them


----------



## JimGo (Feb 22, 2006)

May this be only the tip of the iceberg, Bruce!  Congratulations!


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 22, 2006)

Alright, Bruce!


----------



## airrat (Feb 22, 2006)

Way to go Bruce,  I am excited for you.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## btboone (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I just got it done and packaged for shipping.  It will go out tomorrow.


----------



## timdaleiden (Feb 22, 2006)

I am not at all surprised Bruce. You have really taken things to a new level. Great job!



I sold my sig on ebay, 
Tim


----------



## gerryr (Feb 22, 2006)

With all the work you put into those amazing pens, you certainly deserve to sell them.  Congratulations.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats [:0] I hope a start to a very good thing []

I new I should have bought one when they were only $25.00 []


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations Bruce. Has to make you very proud. Makes me want to try harder and learn more.

jim


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Bruce!!!

When do I get to see some free samples?


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 23, 2006)

Way to go Bruce!!!  Glad to hear the good news!!![]


----------



## btboone (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks guys.  Anthony, if this keeps up, I'll need some more of those awesome nibs.


----------



## chigdon (Feb 23, 2006)

That is great Bruce!  That does so much for all of us.


----------



## mick (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulation Bruce ....you do us proud!!!!


----------



## ashaw (Feb 24, 2006)

Bruce

You should give Fahrney's Pens a call.  I spoke to Chris Sullivan awhile ago.

He seems interested in want we have been doing.  He has marketed kit pens before but since your's is not a kit pen you may have a better chance.

Again great job.  Good luck with your next step.


----------



## btboone (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Alan.  I'll check into that.


----------



## Bob A (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats Bruce.  Don't forget us when you get famous.[]


----------



## pete00 (Feb 24, 2006)

super......Congratulation.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations Bruce ! Your work is really spectacular. Hope you sell many.................................[]


----------

